# Good microscope for microscopic photography?



## dreamrthts (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, I am currently using a Canon 40D with an OOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD microscope that was in the studio I now run probably 20 years before I started working here.  It is clumsy, hard to light, hard to focus and basically just a dinosaur.  I'm surprised it still works!

I've already convinced the company to invest in something modern that will provide more versatility and ease of use, with professional features.  Does anyone have a good suggestion?  I know nothing about microscopes, only cameras!  Are there particular types of microscopes that are better to consider when using exclusively for photographic purposes?  What price range should I expect?  I shoot mostly microelectronics  (circuitboards) and microscopic damages (cracks and such) to small pieces of equipment (the tallest can be up to 3" high, so I need versatility with height adjustment).

Much thanks.


----------



## DScience (Nov 25, 2009)

dreamrthts said:


> Hi, I am currently using a Canon 40D with an OOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD microscope that was in the studio I now run probably 20 years before I started working here.  It is clumsy, hard to light, hard to focus and basically just a dinosaur.  I'm surprised it still works!
> 
> I've already convinced the company to invest in something modern that will provide more versatility and ease of use, with professional features.  Does anyone have a good suggestion?  I know nothing about microscopes, only cameras!  Are there particular types of microscopes that are better to consider when using exclusively for photographic purposes?  What price range should I expect?  I shoot mostly microelectronics  (circuitboards) and microscopic damages (cracks and such) to small pieces of equipment (the tallest can be up to 3" high, so I need versatility with height adjustment).
> 
> Much thanks.




It's hard to say. I work in a research lab at a University so I deal with all sorts of microscopes. The thing is, were talking hundreds of thousands of dollars here. 

Personally, Zeiss and Olympus are ones we use most here. But in terms of models and such, there are SOOO many. It really depends on what you need.

But, I would say that a photography forum isn't the best place to get this advice.


----------



## dreamrthts (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmmm...we have a budget of about $3500...$5000 absolute max.  Would there be anything sufficient in this price range?


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2009)

Are you imaging for Metrology purposes?

What you are using now would give an idea of what might work for you that is available today.

There is a chance something on the used market will meet your needs.

What is the size of the smallest feature you need to be able to image?


----------



## Joves (Nov 26, 2009)

Nikon makes good microscopes Nikon | Instruments Products


----------



## dreamrthts (Nov 30, 2009)

KmH said:


> Are you imaging for Metrology purposes?
> 
> What you are using now would give an idea of what might work for you that is available today.
> 
> ...



As I mentioned in my original post:  "I shoot mostly microelectronics (circuitboards) and microscopic damages (cracks and such) to small pieces of equipment (the tallest can be up to 3" high)."  Most of the smallest things are just barely visible to the naked eye (about like the tip of a needle).

For others looking for the same answers, I had some detailed replies in another forum:  Discussion Forums @ Nikonians - Request alert


----------

